# Moronic strike again



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2020)

Find email awaiting my attention this evening.

We don't appear to have a serial no for your pump so you can get better control (words to that effect) please supply serial no. Plus a load of other personal details!

Now considering I have been on this pump for just over a year and the rep was meant to have done all this when I first had the pump I would consider this a bit slow off of the mark by any standards   I'm unfortunately in need of more supplies fairly soon so any one with religious beliefs say a pray as this is normally long drawn out and a complete pain in the article with normal excuse everything is on back order.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 7, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I'm unfortunately in need of more supplies fairly soon so any one with religious beliefs say a pray as this is normally long drawn out and a complete pain in the article with normal excuse everything is on back order.



I switched over from phoning to their online ordering years ago. It was a very straightforward system. no frills, but effective, and available any time. 

I’m not sure if it’s something your clinic have to organise, but it would be worth asking if you could try it if you are having to phone anyway?





__





						64 Days with the Medtronic 640G: Ep 6 Ordering supplies online
					

How to for online ordering with Medtronic insulin pumps in the UK.




					www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk
				




I haven’t tried Tandem’s ordering system yet, and part of what is putting me off is the fact that it‘s not all online!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I switched over from phoning to their online ordering years ago. It was a very straightforward system. no frills, but effective, and available any time.


It isn't any good if they do not have the cannulas or cartridges.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 8, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I haven’t tried Tandem’s ordering system yet, and part of what is putting me off is the fact that it‘s not all online!


Roche went online for a while and I found it great being able to order stuff that way, I don’t particularly enjoy talking to people on the phone! But then for some reason they stopped the online ordering and went back to phone only  I have to say though, they were always very polite and helpful on the phone, and they would always say that the delivery should arrive in approx. one week but it was usually less than that.  Tandem have a lot to live up to, I’m nervous about that too!  They haven’t even given us a customer number to quote when we ring them!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 8, 2020)

Good heavens - I've had a Roche pump for 10 years (well, 2 LOL) and never known them to use on line ordering - always by phone and still is.


----------



## JohnWhi (Aug 8, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It isn't any good if they do not have the cannulas or cartridges.


Ordered last Saturday, received on Tuesday, if we are talking of Medtronic eShop. What do you see on:




__





						Infusion Sets
					






					shop.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk
				



https://shop.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/cgmsupplies/sensors    ?
If I remember correctly, and I am old enough to forget sometimes, registering for the eShop involved ticking a box and identifying the funding authority (i.e. hospital pump clinic) from a list, and Medtronic handled approval.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Aug 8, 2020)

We also ordered last week (3ml reservoirs and Mio advanced cannulas) received 3 days later nothing on back order, hopefully you’ll find the same for your items. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 8, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Good heavens - I've had a Roche pump for 10 years (well, 2 LOL) and never known them to use on line ordering - always by phone and still is.


I think I only discovered it by accident - I was nosing round the Accu Chek website, either through boredom or because I was looking for something, I don’t remember, and I discovered a bit about ordering pump supplies.  Had to register the pump serial number etc, then ordered some stuff and they said they would contact me when they checked who was paying for it.  Why on Earth I couldn’t just enter the customer number I used on the phone I have no idea, that seems like a massive oversight to me, that would have told them everything they needed to know!  But once registered it was easy and I could order either way, until they suspended the online ordering.  No idea why they stopped it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Have you had to wait long for items @Pumper_Sue?

That’s really unfortunate.

I know that things got on back order a bit when the manufacturing facility in Costa Rica got damaged by a hurricane, and I think they went for a policy of ‘early warnings’ when it comes to potential shortages.

I have rarely had any back order notifications, and even when I’ve had them I’ve always received a part delivery of one of everything within about 7 working days.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> They haven’t even given us a customer number to quote when we ring them!



I’ll dig out the one I was given and DM it to you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Have you had to wait long for items @Pumper_Sue?
> 
> That’s really unfortunate.
> 
> ...


In the year I have had the pump I have not had one order that has not been on back delivery. One part order I waited for a month before delivery arrived and that was after a complaint. I'm just thankful I don't use their sensors as suspect I would be worrying all the time that I wouldn't have a delivery on time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> In the year I have had the pump I have not had one order that has not been on back delivery. One part order I waited for a month before delivery arrived and that was after a complaint. I'm just thankful I don't use their sensors as suspect I would be worrying all the time that I wouldn't have a delivery on time.



That is really weird. And really not on at all. Do you order 3 months at a time? I think during the same period I only had one or maybe two ‘backorder’ notifications, and either the whole order arrived on time, or it arrived in two sections a few days apart 

Good job you are experienced enough to order early eh! I can imagine some newbie pump users getting themselves into bother if they left things a bit ‘last minute’  

Which reminds me... I must phone up for supplies as I generally order as soon as I start my last box to give a month’s notice, and only had one box of all the bits with the tslim.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That is really weird. And really not on at all. Do you order 3 months at a time? I think during the same period I only had one or maybe two ‘backorder’ notifications, and either the whole order arrived on time, or it arrived in two sections a few days apart


Well if it's two back orders then that works out at a 50% failure rate if you order every 3 months. Which really isn't very good is it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well if it's two back orders then that works out at a 50% failure rate if you order every 3 months. Which really isn't very good is it?



Tbh I don’t remember if they were marked as ‘backorder’ more than once, so I added the extra one in to be supportive to your situation. All I was meaning was that even where one was marked ‘backorder’ it didn't delay the arrival of the items by much, or at all. (hence why I can't really recall it!)

Your experience does seem unusally poor, and I can completely see why you are unhappy about it.

One thing that made me think twice about switching to tslim was my generally ‘very positive and reliable’ experience of Medtronic (and not knowing if Tandem would be able to match it), even when Medtronic have been up against it due to factory destruction I‘ve never even come close to running out of supplies.

I doubt very much whether you would feel the same, given your experience!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 9, 2020)

@Pumper_Sue it sounds as if you you’ve never been properly registered on Medtronic's system and keep falling down the cracks. Hope you can get it sorted!

@everydayupsanddowns please let me know how you get on with Tandem, I’m very curious!  That was a bit mean of them to only give you one box of bits to begin with, especially as it means you have to be straight on the phone to them to order more,  they might as well have given you a 3 month supply to start with!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> @Pumper_Sue it sounds as if you you’ve never been properly registered on Medtronic's system and keep falling down the cracks. Hope you can get it sorted!
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns please let me know how you get on with Tandem, I’m very curious!  That was a bit mean of them to only give you one box of bits to begin with, especially as it means you have to be straight on the phone to them to order more,  they might as well have given you a 3 month supply to start with!



Well I’m kinda glad they didn’t to be honest, as it means I can switch to angled cannulas and see what they’ve got in terms of tubing lengths earlier rather than later!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 9, 2020)

When I had my first pump, a Combo, in those days they used to start a gang of you together, you brought a 3ml pen cartridge with you, so we all filled our own first reservoir, inserted our first cannula, blah blah together and then - DSN got the order line on the phone and left us to it, taking it in turns to place our first orders!

Think we had a couple of cannulas and ditto reservoirs 'in case' prior to that first order arriving.

When I swapped to the Insight, ditto except it was only a couple of spare cannulas since it doesn't take a reservoir.

I've just never ever been able to get past the horrifying thought of plunging the introducer needle into me by my own hand, so I've stuck with the right angled ones which you use the inserter with, throughout.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 10, 2020)

*Looks as if moronic has made a massive Data breach booboo *
RS WAT BETTER CONTROL UK <rs.watbettercontroluk@medtronic.com>

Dear Sir/ Madam,



We wrote to you on Friday 7th August 2020 to request information relating to your Medtronic diabetes pump, specifically your pump serial number and name, so we could update our records. Unfortunately, it has come to our attention that the email you received was sent in error with other recipients email address visibly included in copy. It is not usual practice for us to email you with other recipients visible in the correspondence and was due to human error.



We kindly request that you delete the email titled “Have you registered your Pump Serial Number?” immediately and do not save the email address contained within to your address book. We would also ask you to confirm that you have deleted any contacts that may have been stored as a result of receiving this email.



We have reported this error to our internal data privacy teams for further follow up. We will be taking steps to ensure that this does not happen again. We apologise unreservedly for this error and for any inconvenience this may have caused.



Warm regards,



Your MiniMed Care Team


----------



## trophywench (Sep 2, 2020)

@Pumper_Sue     - wondering if you managed to get your order through OK?

@Sally71 and @everydayupsanddowns   - how have you got on ordering Tandem supplies, as I'm going to look at one next Tuesday and would be useful to know things like that in case I fancy it since it transpires my clinic are not supplying any more Insights because other folk have had a lot of trouble with reliability of handsets.  I did with the first one, it kept eating batteries - one a week for 5 weeks on the trot, after which \i told them they'd better just replace it before I chucked it and the pump in the bin or preferably straight into the dustcart that Friday cos at least I'd be able to rely on pens again cos I already knew that I was reliable at keeping me alive!  The second one has been reliable and I put that down solely to the fact that it was stressed on me from before Day One that to use the handset both with the Combo/Expert meter and the Insight one you always need to turn the handset on and off with the On/Off button rather than just ramming a Test strip into it.  It isn't your average £20 Glucometer, now, is it?

Surely the time it takes to enter the Glucometer result into another make of pump in order to use the Bolus wizard is no different to the process of turning the Roche handset on, then clicking on the BG meter icon followed by the BG test icon before ramming the test strip in, is not that far different?

So my other obvious choice is another Combo, anyway.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 2, 2020)

Haven’t tried yet I’m afraid, they have sent us a 3 month supply and I’ll reorder when we have about one month left.  I'll let you know how we get on!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 2, 2020)

It’s a phone call to the UK distributor.

Response is speedy and courteous, and the stuff arrives within a day or two (faster than Medtronic, I think).

I think it will take a while for the call handlers to get fully trained up and used to the new product - I asked some questions about different cannulas and the person on the phone didn’t know enough to answer in detail.

So it’s a good service so far. And certainly the speed of delivery is excellent.

I do miss Medtronic’s online ordering system though. I’d quite got out of the habit of having to call up to make an order!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2020)

@trophywench yes supplies actually came on time and the right amount. Which is a first and long may it continue.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Sep 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s a phone call to the UK distributor.
> 
> Response is speedy and courteous, and the stuff arrives within a day or two (faster than Medtronic, I think).



All very well, but does it come with enough excess packaging to move house? I sure will miss that if we leave Medtronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> All very well, but does it come with enough excess packaging to move house? I sure will miss that if we leave Medtronic.


That packaging comes in very useful as a very cheap/free toy for my dog to shred all over the floor. Only downside as you say is the quantity, as I have to clear it up.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 3, 2020)

Roche are exactly the same, only seem to use two sizes of delivery boxes so if you order anything which doesn't snugly fit in the small box, they stick it in a big one and fill all the spare space with screwed up pale brown paper with holes in it.  Linen or even Basildon Bond it absolutely ain't!


----------

